# Tank mates for Betta in 40 gallon



## Nila.siva.167 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi everyone! I’m new here. 

I have a 40 gallon tank with 1 betta (Beet) and 6 tetras (3 neon and 3 ember). The betta and tetras get along great together - they were previously all together in a 10 gallon tank before this. 

I’m looking to add a few tankmates for them. I initially thought about added some Cory catfish, Kuhli loaches and a few more tetras, but I have white aquarium rocks at the bottom and I heard loaches need sand. 

So now I’m thinking of maybe just sticking with tetras and corys but I’m not sure how much to add. I don’t want to overwhelm Beet. He’s so great with the tetras though - they feed together and everything. So I feel like he’ll be good with other fish too.

Any advice?


----------

